# June 2010 Throwdown Winners!!



## sumosmoke (Jul 8, 2010)

This month's contest had some extremely creative items prepared and a huge congrats goes out to all of the participants for their ideas.

The winner of the Judge's poll and the Members Choice poll was *BBally* with his entry of smoked homemade polish sausage, saurkraut, tater, pierogi with fresh herbs and roasted baby zebra striped beets!

Due to rule #6, the same winner cannot be crowned the title of both categories, therefore .... the winner of the Members Choice poll goes to *Silverwolf636* with his smoked potato with cheeses, bacon, sour cream, garlic, onion, oregano.

BBally's entry:








Silverwolf636's entry:


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats to both of you both entries looked great


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2010)

Yup, BBally's entry was prettier than mine.

Way to go guys!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 8, 2010)

The Judges' votes were as follows:

Bbally = 75

Bearcarver = 69

Harryho = 69

Morkdach = 57

Tukson = 56

RdKnB = 55

Silverwolf636 = 52

Birdleggs = 50

Daddyzaring = 49


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't sell yourself short, Bear. You had a darn fine entry, as well (for the record, I don't vote in either poll).
 


Bearcarver said:


> Yup, BBally's entry was prettier than mine.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 8, 2010)

congrats to the winners, I just had fun making mine and the fact I even got a vote made me happy


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow!!! Congrats BBally !!! That sure is a work of art you put up there. How'd it taste? Sounds great tasting if you can go by sound. LOL

And thanx gang.  And congrats too all; they all looked great and gooood.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 8, 2010)

BBally's was purty..... but I think I would line up for a bite SilverWolfs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Anything with bacon AND garlic has gotta be good!

Congrats to both of you though for some fine lookin grub!


----------



## squirrel (Jul 8, 2010)

Way to go you guys! I must admit I was very impressed with BBally's entry! All of them were great however, it was hard to choose who to vote for. I can't wait to find out what the August throwdown is gonna be!


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 8, 2010)

Great job everyone, and congrats to the winners!


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 8, 2010)

Yours looked prettier than mine, and they were almost the exact same ingredients.  Mine was one potato inside another, so there was two different types of potatoes, but other than that, mine was potato, cheese, bacon, and sour creem.

I think they all looked really good, I just don't understand how the vote aren't more spead out on these throw downs.

 


Bearcarver said:


> Yup, BBally's entry was prettier than mine.
> 
> Way to go guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats to the winner's. All the dishes were awesome.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations to all the entrees, you are all winners!  And ya'll can come to my house and cook up anything you want, too!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 8, 2010)

congrats goes out to Bbally and you too SilverWolf you guys did one great job too. Now to all that enteried it was really hard to vote for this month so a great big attboy goes out to you'll for sure.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 9, 2010)

'bout friggin time bob!!!!!!!! J/K

nice job to the both of you and to all that entered!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> Yours looked prettier than mine, and they were almost the exact same ingredients.  Mine was one potato inside another, so there was two different types of potatoes, but other than that, mine was potato, cheese, bacon, and sour creem.
> 
> I think they all looked really good, I just don't understand how the vote aren't more spead out on these throw downs.


That's not mine. That is Silverwolf's.

Bearcarver


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats guys, I definitely added some new dishes to my to do list.... Everyone's looked delicious.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here ya go guys. Here's a link to all the potatoes I smoked that day.  After I dressed them all up, I had to go through the pics and decide which one I thought was the prettiest. 

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l300/silverwolf636/Smoker/Smoked Potatoes/

Maybe I picked out the wrong one. LOL

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 9, 2010)

It won, so apparently you picked the right one.

 


Silverwolf636 said:


> Here ya go guys. Here's a link to all the potatoes I smoked that day.  After I dressed them all up, I had to go through the pics and decide which one I thought was the prettiest.
> 
> http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l300/silverwolf636/Smoker/Smoked Potatoes/
> 
> ...


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations to both BBally & SilverWolf.  Both entries looked great & delicious.  

Kudo's to everyone who entered.  It is not easy to put your pride on the line, online.  You all have excellent skills & can ship me your food anytime.  Hell, come over & smoke some of your stuff for me & my clan whenever your in North Long Beach.  I will keep the light on for ya!!!!!  

Great JOB!!!


----------



## bassman (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations to you both.  I could get into either one of those.


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 11, 2010)

Conrats to both of you.  Both of those look great!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Great looking entries! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## erain (Jul 12, 2010)

i am with Bassman here all the way. sorry i didnt get a chance to vote... from polish heritage so the perogis strike home a bit, but also like silverwolfs method of smoking a tater... much more surface area  for the smoke to penerate on.

all the people who enter these throwdowns need to know they are all winners, yeah i know there is a prize for the true #1 etc... but think of the ideas passed along to the other members. you know if someone went thru the effort of picturizing it and entering it that is has to be good and worthy of possibly being added onto your list of things to do. yes kudos to bbally and silverwolf, but kudos to all the other entries as well. many of us appreciate them.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Congrats to BBally and Silverwolf, great entries that deserved a win.


----------

